# cilantro



## kadaj (Jun 7, 2009)

can my 1 month and 2 week hedgie eat cilantro...
ive seen ppl feeding them cilantro.....are they bad for them or good?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It is ok to feed them as a treat and in moderation.

In other words, yes, you can feed them, just not too much at a time, and it would be considered a treat.

Just be prepared to have a green spotted hedgie on your hands afterward.


----------



## kadaj (Jun 7, 2009)

ewww green


----------

